# Angelcamp geht in die 2. Runde



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2021)

bis dato keinen Blick drauf geworfen. Weder auf diese, noch auf die andere Staffel


----------



## rippi (10. September 2021)

Zum wievielten Mal?


----------



## Seele (10. September 2021)

Traurig dass man wieder ins Ausland dafür muss...


----------



## Nuesse (10. September 2021)

Ohne Babs macht das alles keinen Sinn .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)




----------



## Salt (10. September 2021)

In etwa so spannend wie malen nach Zahlen mit Snoop Dogg, Dr Dre, Heino & Westbam, geführt von Bob Ross... 
Aber die Masse wirds schon feiern.


----------



## fishhawk (10. September 2021)

Hallo,

hab dafür ebensowenig Zeit übrig wie für Promi-Big-Brother.

Aber es werden sich hier sicher einige aus der Zielgruppe tummeln, denen wünsche ich viel Spaß.



Seele schrieb:


> Traurig dass man wieder ins Ausland dafür muss...


Zuschauen kann man doch auch aus DE?

Traurig finde ich, dass die Tierrechtler damit zumindest einen Teilerfolg erzielt haben.


----------



## Seele (10. September 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab dafür ebensowenig Zeit übrig wie für Promi-Big-Brother.
> 
> ...


Das meine ich ja. Aber die YouTubers dürfen sich halt auch nichts erlauben. Cool finde ich dass sie Spaß daran haben. Anschauen ist klar, geht von überall


----------



## thanatos (10. September 2021)

persönlich habe ich daran sehr wenig Interesse - aber - jedem Dierschen sin Bläsierschen
finde es nur schlimm was die Spinner von Peta und Co . hier so durch kriegen und wir uns vertreiben
lassen .


----------



## SimonHL (11. September 2021)

blödsinn sowas ... muß man nicht kucken.irgendwelche "fans" mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2021)




----------



## Seele (11. September 2021)

Das ist einfach Angeln 2.0 für die Jugend.
So geht heutzutage Unterhaltung, früher war es halt Thomas Gottschalk.....


----------



## thanatos (11. September 2021)

den hab ich auch nicht geguckt


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2021)

Ist anglerisch natürlich absolut erststellig für dieses Forum. Auch wie die etlichen Themen zu Rezeptsammlungen, wenn auch um 5 Ecken. Wird halt von "diversen" Stellen benötigt. Völlig uninteressant dabei Themen wie Bassmasters, Major League Fishing, YPC, WPC, Friedfischligen... 
Weiter so!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2021)

Trotzdem wäre es sehr traurig, sollte es mittlerweile tatsächlich solcher TV-Formate bedürfen, um die gewöhnliche Jugend noch irgendwie für das Angeln zu begeistern. Blödelei & lautstarke Selbstdarstellung, statt Passion & Erfüllung im Naturerlebnis.

Wenn etwa ein Sido tatsächlich passionierter Angler wäre, dann würde er sich beim Angeln einfach von seinem Musikeralltag erholen und etwas Zerstreuung suchen. Stattdessen findet selbst auf dieser Ebene eine lautstarke Selbstdarstellung und Professionalisierung bzw. Kommerzialisierung statt. Das sollen also die neuen Vorbilder unserer Anglerjugend sein? Na schönen Dank auch.

Dann könnte man auch behaupten, dass etwa diverse Poser- und Raservideos bei Youtube etwas mit dem Gedanken / Spirit des Motorradfahrens zu tun hätten oder gar förderlich für eine gesunde Entwicklung dieses Hobbys wären. Flotte Musik, hippe Typen und actionreiche Produktionen - rund um ein Thema XY - reichen für einige Leute heute ja scheinbar aus, um etwas für den Jugendnachwuchs zu tun.

Bei Big Brother & Co. - wo sicherlich der kommerziell erfolgversprechende Ursprung für diese Art von Angelshows zu suchen ist - treten wenigstens einfach so irgendwelche Selbstdarsteller und Möchtegerns auf. Diese bringen im Zweifel damit nur sich selbst in Verruf, nicht aber auch ein sensibles Thema, welches das Angeln in unserer Gesellschaft nun einmal darstellt. 

Ich denke verantwortungsvolle Jugendarbeit, für die Jugend und für das Fortbestehen eines Hobbys, sieht anders aus - selbst im fortschrittlich digitalen Jahre 2021.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es sehr traurig, sollte es mittlerweile tatsächlich solcher TV-Formate bedürfen, um die gewöhnliche Jugend noch irgendwie für das Angeln zu begeistern. Blödelei & lautstarke Selbstdarstellung, statt Passion & Erfüllung im Naturerlebnis.
> 
> Wenn etwa ein Sido tatsächlich passionierter Angler wäre, dann würde er sich beim Angeln einfach von seinem Musikeralltag erholen und etwas Zerstreuung suchen. Stattdessen findet selbst auf dieser Ebene eine lautstarke Selbstdarstellung und Professionalisierung bzw. Kommerzialisierung statt. Das sollen also die neuen Vorbilder unserer Anglerjugend sein? Na schönen Dank auch.
> 
> ...


Mach Dir keine Sorgen! 
Die moderne Anglerjugend kann mit diesem verstaubten Altherren Gwitzel ebenso wenig anfangen, wie eine Babs für die Jugend keine Angler vertritt im Trash TV! 
Auch sind dies alles, nur keine Idole. Marteria würde vielleicht noch durchgehen, da echter Angler samt P.ta Anzeige. 
Was bei anderen Cook, Walton, Yades waren, sind heute samt Philosophie halt Ptakovski, Toon Van Ham, Dustin, Ekvall u Co. Um im europäischen Raum zu bleiben. Dann geht es für echte Fanatiker weiter mit japanischen oder amerikanischen Namen.
Ja ich weiß - immer die Jugend! 
Aber auch der Verband, äh, das Board, scheint die Kurve nicht zu kriegen. Anders kann ich mir manches in letzter Zeit nicht erklären. 
Zum Thema - die Jugend ist versierter und besser drauf als wir denken mögen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. September 2021)

Schwach-Sinn von Schwach-Sinnigen für .............e

Man beachte den Wort-Sinn.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu kommentieren - obwohl ...



R.S.


----------



## rippi (12. September 2021)

Rheinspezie, ich glaube du solltest mal Triopseier kaufen und die aufziehen. Ich glaube das sollte jeder hier mal tun!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Rheinspezie, ich glaube du solltest mal Triopseier kaufen und die aufziehen. Ich glaube das sollte jeder hier mal tun!



Die Urzeitkrebse waren damals das beste Yps-Gimmick, sogar noch vor dem Solar-Zeppelin.


----------



## ollidi (12. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeitkrebse waren damals das beste Yps-Gimmick


Ach ja... Daran hatte ich mich auch versucht.


----------

